# CarPro now fully stocked again, Iron X etc



## DetailedClean

Promised a few people privately that I would post up once our stock has arrived which it now has done.

CarPro Iron x 500ml

and includes CarPro Iron X 4 Litres

We are fully stocked again with all products including some more we still have to add.

Going through the stock updates now.


----------



## DetailedClean

Update:

Also now have newly listed CarPro HydrO2

And 1 litre versions of 

Tar X 1 Litre
Trix 1 Litre

We have the CarPro Polyshave Decontamination Towel in stock too, the block to follow.


----------

